# Amor ch'a nullo amato amar perdona



## scriptum

Buongiorno a tutti,

"Amor ch'a nullo amato amar perdona":
questa sintassi non vi sembra un po' strana?
Qualcuno potrebbe citare altri esempi di infinito governato dal verbo "perdonare"?

Grazie!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Certo che è strana: è italiano del 1300! 
"Amar" è un infinito sostantivato, in questo verso. Corrisponde a "l'amore".

Su Wikipedia (e numerose altre fonti) c'è una pagina intera che analizza il verso anche nella sintassi: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amor,_ch'a_nullo_amato_amar_perdona


----------



## scriptum

stella_maris_74 said:


> "Amar" è un infinito sostantivato, in questo verso. Corrisponde a "l'amore".
> 
> Su Wikipedia (e numerose altre fonti) c'è una pagina intera che analizza il verso anche nella sintassi: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amor,_ch'a_nullo_amato_amar_perdona


Grazie Stella Maris.
Sì, ho letto questo articolo prima di postare la mia domanda. A dir la verità, non mi ha reso le cose più chiare.
Se "amare" è un infinito sostantivato, perché è senza articolo?
Forse qualcuno conosce anche altri esempi di "perdonare + infinito senza articolo"? Nei dizionari non ho trovato nulla.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Perché è linguaggio poetico, per di più di 7 secoli fa 
Non trovi esempi dello stesso tipo perché oggi non si parla più così.


----------



## Geviert

> Se "amare" è un infinito sostantivato, perché è senza articolo?



perché semplicemente si parla _di Amore_ e non _dell'Amore_. L'articolo determina e non si addice all'Amore (dantesco).


----------



## scriptum

stella_maris_74 said:


> Perché è linguaggio poetico, per di più di 7 secoli fa
> Non trovi esempi dello stesso tipo perché oggi non si parla più così.


Stella, ma i dizionari (almeno il Treccani ed il Garzanti) citano *solo* questo esempio. Vuol dire che, a quanto pare, la costruzione è insolita anche per la lingua di 7 secoli fa?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

scriptum said:


> Stella, ma i dizionari (almeno il Treccani ed il Garzanti) citano *solo* questo esempio. Vuol dire che, a quanto pare, la costruzione è insolita anche per la lingua di 7 secoli fa?



Vuol dire che NESSUNO parla più così e che non ha senso per un dizionario moderno indicare un'accezione totalmente in disuso.


----------



## stella_maris_74

scriptum said:


> Stella, ma i dizionari (almeno il Treccani ed il Garzanti) citano *solo* questo esempio. Vuol dire che, a quanto pare, la costruzione è insolita anche per la lingua di 7 secoli fa?


Dante è stato un innovatore, per questo la Divina Commedia si studia ancora oggi 
Non è raro trovare nei suoi versi costruzioni particolari o insolite... sta anche in quello la sua genialità.


----------



## Geviert

Occorrerebbe capire che tipo di costruzione vorrebbe fare Scriptum. Che cosa vuol dire di preciso "perdonare + infinito senza articolo"? Nel verso dantesco è terza persona singolare: l'Amore (che a nessuno) perdona l'amare.

Oppure non è comprensibile l'agire (perdonare) nel caso di tale soggetto (Amore)? Questo potrei capirlo, essendo un verso.


----------



## scriptum

Geviert said:


> Occorrerebbe capire che tipo di costruzione vorrebbe fare Scriptum. Che cosa vuol dire di preciso "perdonare + infinito senza articolo"? Nel verso dantesco è terza persona singolare: l'Amore (che a nessuno) perdona l'amare.
> 
> Oppure non è comprensibile l'agire (perdonare) nel caso di tale soggetto (Amore)? Questo potrei capirlo, essendo un verso.


Il problema è che il significato della linea è estremamente incerto. 
L'amore fa amare? L'amore non perdona di amare? Il contesto permette tutte e due le possibilità. 
Per questo volevo sapere se la costruzione "perdonare+infinito" si incontra anche in altri contesti.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Qui "l'amore" oggetto di "perdona" vuol dire "l'atto di amare":
Amore non perdona [l'atto di] amare a nessuno che sia amato.

Per spiegare bene il verso ci vorrebbe parecchio impegno, e bisognerebbe tirare in ballo tutta la vicenda amorosa a cui fa riferimento... qui non possiamo farlo perché il forum non si occupa di letteratura, ma su Internet ci sono molte fonti che ne parlano in maniera approfondita.

Comunque mi pare che ti abbiamo già confermato che "perdonare + infinito" non è una costruzione usuale e non si incontra in altri contesti.


----------



## longplay

scriptum said:


> Stella, ma i dizionari (almeno il Treccani ed il Garzanti) citano *solo* questo esempio. Vuol dire che, a quanto pare, la costruzione è insolita anche per la lingua di 7 secoli fa?


Come 'povero' lettore di Dante, posso dirti che il verso è ancora soggetto a interpretazioni diverse, con accento o senza.L'interpretazione (tradizionale) data 
da un testo usatissimo nelle scuole (Sapegno) non mi ha mai convinto (penso che tu la conosca): perché ,con tutto questo 'amore', i due sono collocati
nel punitivo Inferno? Probabilmente, penso, perché si sono abbandonati a una passione-attrazione puramente fisica (lussuria). L' Amore (a maiuscola) non
giustifica l'atto amoroso anche se un partner è veramente amato dall' altro (religiosamente, nemmeno se il sentimento è reciproco). Secondo me sarebbe
questo il significato di "a nullo amato... 'perdona' -l'atto- di- amar ", approssimativamente. Senza contare che 'nullo' potrebbe essere 'per niente amato'.
Comunque, il vero significato resta abbastanza 'misterioso' e resta valido quanto ha detto Stella. Ciao.

PS C'è un proverbio che potrebbe essere detto così: "amar e morir d' amore...non capita", senza articoli.


----------



## August2

scriptum said:


> ... volevo sapere se la costruzione "perdonare+infinito" si incontra anche in altri contesti.


Un creatore immaginifico di messaggi pubblicitari potrebbe partorire questi arditi esempi di "infinito senza articolo + perdonare".

_Ardor ch'a nullo ardito ardir perdona._
per una certa pillola; 
oppure
_Ventilator, ch'a nullo ventilato_ _ventilar perdona__._
_Ventilator, ch'a nullo rinfrescato_ _sudar perdona__._
per un dispositivo contro l’arsura estiva.


----------



## scriptum

Molte grazie e buona notte a tutti!


----------



## e2-e4 X

Buona sera a tutti,


stella_maris_74 said:


> Qui "l'amore" oggetto di "perdona" vuol dire "l'atto di amare":
> Amore non perdona [l'atto di] amare a nessuno che sia amato.


Potrei pensare, se da me stesso, che "ogni persona che sia amato" riferisce ad ogni persona che sa che cos'è l'amore, tutto semplicemente. Cioè ad ogni persona che appartiene al mondo dell'amore; altri non meritano di essere menzionati da Francesca o da noi.

Perché non funziona?


----------



## francisgranada

August2 said:


> _Ventilator, ch'a nullo ventilato_ _ventilar perdona__._
> _Ventilator, ch'a nullo rinfrescato_ _sudar perdona_


Per me un buon esempio, anche se un po' difficile da applicarlo nel caso di "amare" ... Ma forse:

"Amor ch'ha nullo amato amar perdona"
"Amor ch'a nullo fatto felice (non realmente vissuto/realizzato), sognar (l'amare/l'essere amato) perdona"

P.S. La mancanza dell'articolo non mi pare tanto rilevante (sia per la licenza poetica sia per l'arcaicità del testo, ecc ...)


----------



## stella_maris_74

e2-e4 X said:


> Buona sera a tutti,
> 
> Potrei pensare, se da me stesso, che "ogni persona che sia amato" riferisce ad ogni persona che sa che cos'è l'amore, tutto semplicemente. Cioè ad ogni persona che appartiene al mondo dell'amore; altri non meritano di essere menzionati da Francesca o da noi.
> 
> Perché non funziona?





francisgranada said:


> Per me un buon esempio, anche se un po' difficile da applicarlo nel caso di "amare" ... Ma forse:
> 
> "Amor ch'ha nullo amato amar perdona"
> "Amor ch'a nullo fatto felice (non realmente vissuto/realizzato), sognar (l'amare/l'essere amato) perdona"
> 
> P.S. La mancanza dell'articolo non mi pare tanto rilevante (sia per la licenza poetica sia per l'arcaicità del testo, ecc ...)




Ragazzi, la frase non è a sé stante, né è Dante stesso che la pronuncia. Viene pronunciata da Francesca mentre racconta a Dante la sua vicenda e quella di Paolo, la storia di un amore adultero e tragico.
Ha un senso (peraltro dibattuto) in *quella* storia, che trovate qui: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paolo_e_Francesca.

Inutile tentare di interpretarla, parafrasarla o farla funzionare in altri contesti, se non si conosce quello originale 
Inoltre si inserisce nella generale complessità della Divina Commedia, nella quale quasi ogni verso ha più piani di lettura... credetemi, è una battaglia persa pensare di venirne fuori analizzandola sul piano della sintassi


----------



## longplay

Giusto, ma qual' era  il 'buon senso' di Dante e del suo pensiero, nel 1.300 circa? C'è moltissimo da sapere e più da discutere. Del resto, le interpretazioni non
mancano: basta sceglierne una, ma non è il nostro compito, a rigore. Cari saluti


----------



## stella_maris_74

longplay said:


> Giusto, ma qual' era  il 'buon senso' di Dante e del suo pensiero, nel 1.300 circa? C'è moltissimo da sapere e più da discutere. Del resto, le interpretazioni non
> mancano: basta sceglierne una, ma non è il nostro compito, a rigore. Cari saluti



Infatti 
Colgo l'occasione per ricordare a tutti che *l'analisi letteraria e storico/letteraria non fa parte degli scopi di questo forum*.

Del resto su Dante, la Divina Commedia e questo verso in particolare sono stati già scritti fiumi d'inchiostro: chiunque fosse interessato ad approfondire la ricerca non avrà difficoltà a reperire fonti e sedi adeguate.

Grazie in anticipo per la vostra collaborazione


----------

